# New Facepalm Policy



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2009)

I am sick of seeing giant walls of facepalm emotes accompanied by a facepalm picture of some sort. This is just spamming the forum and not contributing anything. Using a few facepalm smileys is fine, I am just sick of seeing posts that are nothing but "LMAO UR FAIL :fp:fp:fp:f p:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp: fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:" etc.

First Offense will get you a one day ban and a warning
Second Offense is 5 days.
Third Offense is one month.
Anything beyond that is permanent.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, so you were the one who banned that kingpin guy for his facepalm post.

I like seeing the banhammer in action. 
This is a good policy.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

its sad that we must ban people for emoticons, but I agree their has been way too many. These seems like reasonable terms. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL THIS POST FA-

Wait a second...

I approve of this


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> ....Anything beyond that is permanent.


:fp

No, honestly, a good idea. I too am sick of fighting through facepalms to find something reasonable. Everyone knows chopped pork is much better than spam anyway.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 31, 2009)

Knew this was going to happen sometime... I agree, abuse of any emoticon gets annoying very quickly.



4Chan said:


> Oh, so you were the one who banned that kingpin guy for his facepalm post.


Found it:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=297735&postcount=12


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 31, 2009)

Permanent bans, in my opinion, should never be given out(or at least extremely rarely, with the exception of spammers, etc(spam not being :fp's)). There's always time for people to change, even though I doubt anyone will get as far as the permanent ban step for this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 31, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Permanent bans, in my opinion, should never be given out(or at least extremely rarely, with the exception of spammers, etc(spam not being :fp's)). There's always time for people to change, even though I doubt anyone will get as far as the permanent ban step for this.



I think if anyone is banned for a month and still can't figure out not to post giant walls of facepalms, they are clearly just trolling and should be permd.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad with this new policy. I really dislike the emoticon as it is and almost never use it (and I'm not sure if I ever have).

edit: oh and its super annoying not just seeing a streak but seeing random :f p, just annoying pointless text.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

I have never used the facepalm because I think it does more harm than good. I think that a policy to ban extremely unneccesary facepalmers is a good idea.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

would it be a good idea to make this for all emoticons and not just the facepalm? just to prevent spammers from spamming around the law =)


----------



## Kian (Dec 31, 2009)

New Rule- No use of facepalm unless you videotape yourself doing it for 9:47 for each occurrence. Amirite?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay for this policy. 

I am also sick of ridiculous facepalm walls. 

Though, could you set a limit for a specific number of :fp's?

That could be helpful. 

But yeah, I agree with above post ^^ we should also ban excessive anything.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> New Rule- No use of facepalm unless you videotape yourself doing it for 9:47 for each occurrence. Amirite?


+1


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Though, could you set a limit for a specific number of :fp's?



If I read it correctly, the limit is 1.

And if you're going to facepalm someone, at least explain why their logic is wrong.

There's a huge difference between a facepalm followed by "lol, u r n idot" and "No. This won't work because once you do ..."


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Bryan said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Though, could you set a limit for a specific number of :fp's?
> ...





> Using a few facepalm smileys is fine,



He didn't really clearly define a limit...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



I think it should be at the discretion of the mods. its pretty easy to tell if someone is just being rude and inconsiderate.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


Yeah, good point. 
1-3 max or so?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2009)

There's no hard limit on something like this (and that's a good thing). It's a matter of just being reasonable; it's entirely possible that a post with "only" three facepalms might be considered spam, whereas a post with four facepalms might be considered reasonable (i.e. a multi-quote response in a debate topic where everyone is failing hard).

I'm also against permabanning, just because it's *forever*. Ridiculously long bans accomplish the same deal but give people a chance to change (assuming you're just banning them for overuse of facepalm, and not for outright spam or failtrolling). I suggest a 5^x style ban system: 1st offense = 1 day, 2nd offense = 5 days, 3rd offense = 25 days, etc.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it's a bigger failure that there's actually a debate/discussion going on of ~how many facepalms one can use in a post.

Just use it when you feel the need and 'Know Your Limits', but don't take the phrase too seriously. If you think you're overdoing it, you're likely overdoing it.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

Why not delete the facepalm from the emoticons database? it´s much more clever than waste time counting the number of times an user post it. Seriously: "If the tree is giving rotten fruit why bother cutting the fruit, cut the tree"*

*Me


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

flakod2 said:


> Why not delete the facepalm from the emoticons database? it´s more clever than waste time counting the number of times an user post it. Seriously: "If the tree is giving rotten fruit why bother cutting the fruit, cut the tree"*
> 
> *Me



The thing is, its not abused THAT MUCH to get rid of it.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not delete the facepalm from the emoticons database? it´s more clever than waste time counting the number of times an user post it. Seriously: "If the tree is giving rotten fruit why bother cutting the fruit, cut the tree"*
> ...



Trying to supervise the number of facepalms from each post is a waste of time. I think the moderators must have more important things to do in the forum. Really, if the aim of this thread is to "scare" facepalm abusers it´s ok, but if they plan to survey every post for facepalm abuse it´s a really silly move.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a prity lame thread...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just think it's sad that we have to have a facepalm policy.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2010)

flakod2 said:


> Trying to supervise the number of facepalms from each post is a waste of time.



You don't have to count them, just look. If it's a big long string, it's too much. If it's a bunch, but each one of them is in response to a different quote, then it's fine.

If you don't understand what's reasonable, then just don't use it.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 1, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


but why would you post more then 1 ?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 1, 2010)

im glad you arent just banning the facepalm itself, it has its very good and funny uses, but it can get annoying when that is all people post...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

I have one question, can we make giant walls in the Sandbox?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 1, 2010)

go ahead and see what happens...

This policy is meant to try and curb stupid extremism. If you don't feel like you can use common sense, don't bother doing anything. The moderators will react how we feel is appropriate for whatever situation. Don't push your luck, and we won't have to do anything.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

You're treating a symptom while the disease rages on, consumes the human race. The fish rots from the head, so they say. So I'm thinking, why not cut off the head?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone can make analogies, comparing things to something else.

The fact of the matter is that some of us can be responsible enough to use the emoticon.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 1, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Anyone can make analogies, comparing things to something else.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that some of us can be responsible enough to use the emoticon.



It was a joke. Cut the head off the human race. Dr. Horrible.

Never mind.


----------



## shelley (Jan 1, 2010)

flakod2 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > flakod2 said:
> ...



:fp

This isn't a hard and fast rule saying "you can only use X facepalms in your post". Nobody is going to count facepalms, that's ridiculous. When you see a post like this it's pretty obvious he's overdoing it without having to count the actual number of times the emoticon was used.

Just use your common sense. The facepalm emoticon is there because there are situations that call for it, but that doesn't mean you can fill a post with facepalms in lieu of actual content.



PEZenfuego said:


> It was a joke. Cut the head off the human race. Dr. Horrible.
> 
> Never mind.



...It's not a perfect metaphor.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 1, 2010)

I was banned for a day because of it a while ago... 
I think the first offense should be a warning but no ban, and then second offense should be one day, etc...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I was banned for a day because of it a while ago...
> I think the first offense should be a warning but no ban, and then second offense should be one day, etc...



or you could just not be a dumbass and overuse facepalms?

To DavidWoner: good. statue approves.


----------



## Owen (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess its a good thing I don't know how to post a facepalm.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I guess its a good thing I don't know how to post a facepalm.



:fp


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 1, 2010)

:fp Sorry, but :fp DO NOT BAN ME I ONLY DID TWO LOL
Sorry, but I don't see the point of banning people for using emoticons. But w/e. I guess there will be about 2 less spam posts....


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> :fp Sorry, but :fp DO NOT BAN ME I ONLY DID TWO LOL
> Sorry, but I don't see the point of banning people for using emoticons. But w/e. I guess there will be about 2 less spam posts....



There's this thing, it's called thinking. Do it before you post.


----------



## Steyler (Jan 2, 2010)

My other account just got banned. Any reason for this? Any reason at all? It said that i got banned for "pushing the limits. don't do it." does that mean don't ever use emoticons? I'm very unhappy about this. I see no reason I got banned. Please, someone give me an answer because I'm p1ss3d off right now.

Thanks,
Steyler


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 2, 2010)

You used it twice when it was uncalled for. Nobody did anything stupid that deserved it but you.


----------



## Steyler (Jan 2, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> You used it twice when it was uncalled for. Nobody did anything stupid that deserved it but you.



Oh. I used an emoticon twice. TERRIBLY sorry. I won't do it again 

Thanks for the info!,
Steyler


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2010)

Steyler said:


> My other account just got banned. Any reason for this? Any reason at all? It said that i got banned for "pushing the limits. don't do it." does that mean don't ever use emoticons? I'm very unhappy about this. I see no reason I got banned. Please, someone give me an answer because I'm p1ss3d off right now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steyler



Is this you?


iasimp1997 said:


> :fp Sorry, but :fp DO NOT BAN ME I ONLY DID TWO LOL
> Sorry, but I don't see the point of banning people for using emoticons. But w/e. I guess there will be about 2 less spam posts....


 Well, one thing is that you were pushing it. There is no hard limit. You mocked him by posting them unnecessarily. So you were banned. The second thing is that, If you are banned DON'T MAKE ANOTHER ACCOUNT! Thats just ignoring the ban, and you will most likely get a longer IP ban. To some it all up: Don't be an idiot!




Steyler said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > You used it twice when it was uncalled for. Nobody did anything stupid that deserved it but you.
> ...



Ok now you're pissing ME off! If you're going to be ignorant, and ignore bans/ be an idoit then get ready for the IP permabanhammer! One less idiot on the forum!


----------



## Steyler (Jan 2, 2010)

Logan said:


> Steyler said:
> 
> 
> > My other account just got banned. Any reason for this? Any reason at all? It said that i got banned for "pushing the limits. don't do it." does that mean don't ever use emoticons? I'm very unhappy about this. I see no reason I got banned. Please, someone give me an answer because I'm p1ss3d off right now.
> ...



I got the one day ban, and a warning. I didn't make another account. I've had this one for a while now.
I was also partly screwing around with the facepalm stuff. Sorry everyone (no, really, sorry everyone) for facepalming.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 2, 2010)

How does this ban work then? Surely, I could just make another account?


----------



## Steyler (Jan 2, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> How does this ban work then? Surely, I could just make another account?



Only if you have another email address. Or if you have an older account.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 2, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> How does this ban work then? Surely, I could just make another account?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Steyler (Jan 2, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> How does this ban work then? Surely, I could just make another account?



Well, they could ban you from the site entirely (from your computer), but i think that that would be overdoing it a little. But they CAN if they want to.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> 2 stp typin in txt tok. so eye r gon stop tlkin liek tihs. OMG tihs is soooo hard. ok. h33r i goe. Ok. This is sorta better.





Steyler said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > You used it twice when it was uncalled for. Nobody did anything stupid that deserved it but you.
> ...



Compare those two posts. *You're obviously just trying to seem smart.*
Idiot. Also, as I stated in your Avatars thread, *get off of here* until your ban gets lifted.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 2, 2010)

Steyler.
Take your ban like a man. If you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen (if you can't follow the rules get off the forums, until you are ready). The moderators do a fine job and they banned you with hopes that you would return better not to be jerks.


----------



## moogra (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd say ban evasion deserves an IP ban though, and should be a bigger problem than just spam posts. However, posts with only a facepalm emote should be marked as spam. There's usually a 10 char rule, and posts that are about 3 chars are useless.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 2, 2010)

moogra said:


> There's usually a 10 char rule



At least on this site, it's now down to 2.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 2, 2010)

Even if there was a 10 char rule, it wouldn't help. People usually quote, then facepalm.


----------



## moogra (Jan 4, 2010)

The thing is usually the quoted material don't count in the 10 char


----------



## Innocence (Jan 10, 2010)

I find it really sad that this is even needed. If somebody came off another forum and saw the title of this thread, they would LOL so hard.



Spoiler



Maybe a waste of resources? There must be worse crimes than facepalming.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 10, 2010)

Innocence: There are worse crimes than stealing but do you let people steal?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2010)

I just saw this thread, and I have to say, as the person who first introduced the facepalm to this forum, I am very sorry. I do have to say though, I am absolutely delighted that jcuber was banned because of it, especially since he was the first, second, and probably third or fourth target, and he didn't even understand it.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this thread, and I have to say, as the person who first introduced the facepalm to this forum, I am very sorry. I do have to say though, I am absolutely delighted that jcuber was banned because of it, especially since he was the first, second, and probably third or fourth target, and he didn't even understand it.
> ...



I didn't know anything about it, but it took about 20 seconds to find this:


jcuber said:


> *I return *from being banned. What I want to know is why I was banned. Was it my argument with Ethan?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=298840&postcount=36

:fp
Do I really need to actually spell out to you that I'm talking about a person and not a username?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 28, 2010)

5 month bump is this still in effect


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 28, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 5 month bump is this still in effect


have you seen something saying it's not?


----------



## brunson (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a refinement of a greater philosophy which is: Don't be annoying. And, yes, it's still in effect. 

Why? Did you have the urge to lay a slew of facepalms on someone? I'd avoid it.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 28, 2010)

6 months bump is more awesome... too bad I couldn't do it this time <.< *searching for a thread to bump*


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 29, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > ....Anything beyond that is permanent.
> ...


i just have to say

heresy!


----------



## nck (Jul 3, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 5 month bump is this still in effect



Where is the policy about bumping a old thread with a seemingly logical yet stupid question for no apparent reason?


----------



## brunson (Jul 3, 2010)

nck said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 month bump is this still in effect
> ...



I just depends on how bad a mood the moderators are in. It's still easier just to ignore. I imagine you could have ignored this thread a couple of hundred times in the time it took you to type that.


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Aug 13, 2010)

ow i'm being eaten by a-bugs a-bunny

simple banless solution: why not just pretend the facepalm icon is homer simpson? it looks like him anyway. then you get something fun to look at rather than being po'd by what you perceive as a "facepalm wall"


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2010)

Facepalm walls are annoying as well as being spam. It's not needed and it clutters the forum.


----------

